# Spidey and Green Goblin Test Shot WIP



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave sent me a few photos of the new test shots he's working on. I thought I'd post a pic for all of you to drool over. These are going to be fantastic kits! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Here you go:









I don't know about you, but I can't wait to see these finished!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! They're very dynamic!! You're doing a great job on 'em Dave!!
These are gonna look fantastic when they're done!
Thanks KJ.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh WOW  These are going to be Great :thumbsup:
Thanks for Posting these KJ !!!
Mcdee


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very Bright and shiny. I love 'em.

Big figures kind of intimidate/challenge me...But those two (along with the Mummy) I'm gonna tackle.

Steve


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

AWESOME! And thanks!

Both just look spectacular. Can't wait to see the goblin on his glider finished. Spidey's perch is beautiful. Love how both are posed too.

Nice job on the painting too Dave. I'm interested to see how you tackle spidey's uniform web lines though (got a plan?). 

g.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think a dark wash should bring the web pattern out and if I hold my mouth just right that should work without darkening the red too much....

dave


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If the wash doen't fill the recesses. Try an .005 art pen I use 'em to fill in door panel lines and hatches on aircraft/slotcars...etc.

Steve


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Pens work good, also those old ink diping pens where you could control the amount dispensed with that little wheel on the side might be cool for things like this.

I think the wash is a good idea, but I may want darker lines for mine. Since I've yet to restore my AURORA spidey (bought almost 2 years ago), I've never had to tackle these lines (probably why I put it off). Tips from others would be appreciated. :thumbsup:

g.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to try Clear Smoke (acrylic) on a totally cured red enamil and gently rub off the excess with a damp Q-tip or damp cloth...wish me luck...because I can't buy firecrackers anymore:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Why not try a red based/ black acryilic wash? that way if it all goes south you just wipe it off?

Steve


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont like the spiderman pose.
it seems very passive compared to the GG pose!

anybody else feel the same way?

i'll still get em both..........


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's the classic "pensive "pose....he's watching over the city...

Steve


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> i dont like the spiderman pose.
> it seems very passive compared to the GG pose!
> 
> anybody else feel the same way?
> ...


Not really, he's cool! Keep in mind that he sets this way alot! Waiting on top of the skyline looking for whack jobs in costumes! It's a very iconic pose for him.. shooting some webs maybe might of worked? (but too AURORA really).. 

g.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Why not try a red based/ black acryilic wash? that way if it all goes south you just wipe it off?
> 
> Steve


Good tip Steve...I might just try both and see which works best, the reason I'd try the Clear smoke is it is barely visible on flat surfaces but once in a crevice it blackens right up...I've noticed this effect on stonework like in a dungeon...but whatever works best, I'll try...BTW I love both of the poses :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> Since I've yet to restore my AURORA spidey (bought almost 2 years ago), I've never had to tackle these lines (probably why I put it off). Tips from others would be appreciated. :thumbsup:
> 
> g.


My Aurora Spiderman's been built since '06 but I'm yet to finish it off 'cause of the web pattern!:drunk: Every time I try to do it I wreck it and have to paint him again! I got new glasses about 3 months ago so I might try to finish him off...
I like the Moebius Spidey. I think it's a good pose.

Chris.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

McDee: I like the smoke idea too,I have an old Tamiya Zero that needs a little love..I'll try it tomorrow (IJN navy grey) I think the smoke effect would bring her back alive...thanks. I never heard of that before.

Steve


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Both are great looking kits. The Spidey is a bit passive, I agree JohnG, but still ok to me. After the action posed kits from Toy Biz and the availability of the original pose, I kind of like it. As for painting the webs. I will try black as a primer and dry brush the blue and red. This should leave most of the lines visible. Then, after dull coating, I will touch up the lines with a fine brush and watered down black paint. Because of the dull coat, I shoud be able to wipe off the excess. That's the plan, I will let you see how it works!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah it's made by Tamiya, Clear Smoke and they've got Clear Red, Yellow.Green, and blue...there may be more???
Great stuff :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Once the webbing/eye-liner is added and a good weathering job is done on the gargoyle/building Spidey will look quite dynamic. Nice styrene kits - both of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i did a couple of spideys years ago. the easy way to do the web is simply to use a technical pen. you simply place the tip into the groove of the web and let that guide the pen. it makes a formerly nightmare job easy.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Razorwyre. I'll buy one and dig my Spiderman out of storage. It might get finished yet..

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Two more great kits to look forward to! :woohoo:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice! Very, very nice. I can't wait to get my grubby little mitts on 'em!

I can already see some assembly and painting challenges. Like the green parts of the Goblin's costume, for instance. Getting rid of the seams is going to be a pain. But hey, if it wasn't challenging, it wouldn't be worth doing, right?

Anyway, my hat's off to Moebius for 2 more home runs!

P.S. - I was right. This photo is waaaaaaaaay better than the one in AFM!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Web pattern isn't dificult, takes a steady hand and patience ,Key is to control your breathing. Spiderman graces one wall near a picture frame held up by double-stick foam tape. Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Anyone know the scale or dimensions of these kits? Can't wait, great kits adn poses. I'll get a few...that Spidey will also make a great roof top Batman conversion!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

For my PL Spidey, I used a fine-tipped permanent marker. Worked perfectly!

It also worked great on the Toy Biz Thing kit.

Larry


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Very Bright and shiny. I love 'em.
> 
> Big figures kind of intimidate/challenge me...But those two (along with the Mummy) I'm gonna tackle.
> 
> Steve


Not sure these are gonna be 'big' unless they're in the 1:6 range, I have the horizon Spidey which in my book is still the best posed and dynamic Spidey kit produced (commercially)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ooooo - I can't wait!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Knight1966 said:


> I have the horizon Spidey which in my book is still the best posed and dynamic Spidey kit produced (commercially)


Looks like he's trying to spook a trick or treater, to me. Dynamic, yes. Best posed??? er...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Both look great to me and I really like Spidey's pose on top of that gargoyle:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JohnGuard said:


> i dont like the spiderman pose.
> it seems very passive compared to the GG pose!
> 
> anybody else feel the same way?
> ...




Not all figure kits have to be in karate kicking poses to look good or dynamic. As Steve123 says, it's the classic Spiderman pose as if he's watching over the city.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I am *so* looking forward to these.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool!  

RK


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great.In 1/8th scale,right?Certainly hope that the Rhino,Electro,Mysterio and Scorpion kits will follow.These are nice,but have been done by Horizon and other kit manufacturers before.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Great.In 1/8th scale,right?Certainly hope that the Rhino,Electro,Mysterio and Scorpion kits will follow.These are nice,but have been done by Horizon and other kit manufacturers before.:thumbsup:




But don't forget this is the first time the Goblin has been done in *styrene *and the Moebius Spiderman is a totally different pose than the Toybiz and Aurora ones (and you get a stone gargoyle's head)..


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Looking forward to both kits... but the Goblin looks a bit puggy to me. :freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm itchin to see some more pics!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking forward to these, too. I can't wait to see the finished built-ups. There have been a lot of super hero kits produced, but not nearly enough villians to go with them. The Green Goblin is awesome!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Both kits look great, I plan on getting them both but I'm going to have to get an extra Spider-Man for that Gargoyle head to pose a certain "cape and cowl" hero to watch over his own city.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These kits and all the kits Moebius is coming out with... are making this era in modeling truely a Golden one :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

According to the Moebius website Spidey was originally set for April and GG for May, has anyone heard what the time frame may be now? I looked through a bunch of threads and all over the Moebius site and didn't come across any updates.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Probably more like July for both - more definite date will be available later

Dave


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I'm not too big on the superhero kits, but these look very nice so far. Ah hell I know I will pick them up anyways :freak:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

PM Moderator said:


> Probably more like July for both - more definite date will be available later
> 
> Dave


Just in time for my birthday! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

For detailing recesses and panel lines, I've had good luck sealing the base coat first, then brushing on some watercolor paint (the tube type not the dry tray type) with a drop of dish soap in it. Then when it dries, going back over the raised areas with a slightly damp cloth wrapped around my finger tip to remove the excess from the raised surface. It leaves a nice crisp line in the groove or panel line. You can easily control how much you take off the raised areas if you make sure to seal it first. Krylon crystal clear works well and I seal it all after the rubdown is dry.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Dave,

You da' man and have been da' man for quite a long time! :dude:

Thanks soo much for posting these pics! :thumbsup:

I will definately be getting both of these kits.

Does the GG have a base? If so, can you describe what it looks like? I think I read that he was on his glider? Is this true? I haven't read the AFM article...

MMM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Goblin is on the glider...the base is the same as Spider Man and the glider fits on a clear rod so he's flying over the Eagle head...
The two bases can be built so that the angle of the wall is reversed on the Goblin kit and the two can be displayed together with the wals formiing the corner of a biulding between the two figures...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PM Moderator said:


> Goblin is on the glider...the base is the same as Spider Man and the glider fits on a clear rod so he's flying over the Eagle head...
> The two bases can be built so that the angle of the wall is reversed on the Goblin kit and the two can be displayed together with the wals formiing the corner of a biulding between the two figures...






Now that sounds cool:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ravenauthor said:


> Both kits look great, I plan on getting them both but I'm going to have to get an extra Spider-Man for that Gargoyle head to pose a certain "cape and cowl" hero to watch over his own city.



Great idea!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup: Looking forward to them.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Not all figure kits have to be in karate kicking poses to look good or dynamic. As Steve123 says, it's the classic Spiderman pose as if he's watching over the city.



I know the reasoning behind the pose but the Iron Man model is standing. i'd just like to see one of Moebius's superhero's in a action pose.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

PM Moderator said:


> Goblin is on the glider...the base is the same as Spider Man and the glider fits on a clear rod so he's flying over the Eagle head...
> The two bases can be built so that the angle of the wall is reversed on the Goblin kit and the two can be displayed together with the wals formiing the corner of a biulding between the two figures...


Thats awesome.! Sounds very well thought out. Hats off to the designers for that .


----------



## zillakilla (Apr 23, 2009)

*black spider lines*

another way is to cover the figure with future floor polish..couple of coats should do..then use a thin wash of black oil paints into the webbing lines...works a treat


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JohnGuard said:


> I know the reasoning behind the pose but the Iron Man model is standing. i'd just like to see one of Moebius's superhero's in a action pose.




The goblin is in an action pose and I think Spidey looks dynamic in a subtle way. Obviously we've only seen one picture but the sculpting on them looks very good. Look at the muscles on Spidey's knees.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

If you don't feel up to the web lines, sand them off, paint him black & call him "VENOM".:tongue:


----------



## zillakilla (Apr 23, 2009)

hehehehe..like that one:thumbsup:


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Looks like he's trying to spook a trick or treater, to me. Dynamic, yes. Best posed??? er...


Silly me I forgot the iconic Toybiz effort how dare I compare


----------



## Cryptic Ninja (Jul 18, 2008)

Any pictures of the glider?


----------



## sylg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

i was going to stay with my old spidey but the test shot and the glider and clear rod support info convince me i,m a buyer


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Knight1966 said:


> Silly me I forgot the iconic Toybiz effort how dare I compare



The Toybiz Spidey kit where he's clinging to the wall looks great but the first Toybiz Spidey with the roundish base looks pretty awful.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Those test shots of the Goblin and Spidey look Fantastic!Im looking forward to getting those when they come out for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice and good poses!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Would there be box art to see?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dave what colours did you use on the Goblin and Spidey? They look really good, especially that purple-ish colour on the Goblin!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

colors on the build-ups are Insignia Red - brightened up with some Cadnium Yellow - Light and Cobalt Blue for Spider Man
Zinc Chromate Green and Napoleanic Violet for Green Goblin.

all Model Master Enamels.....


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Hey...first time I have seen the spiderman...I like the pose! To tell you the truth I was not too sure what to expect....Both are going to be fun kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dave Metzner said:


> colors on the build-ups are Insignia Red - brightened up with some Cadnium Yellow - Light and Cobalt Blue for Spider Man
> Zinc Chromate Green and Napoleanic Violet for Green Goblin.
> 
> all Model Master Enamels.....







Excellent choice of colours! Looking forward to seeing them finished


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

I used a #2 pencil on the webbing on the spiderman. Everything else is paint {exept for the black stripes on craven they are done with sharp point marker}. thanx for the comp's. The pics don't do some of it justice. I wasn't sure about my colors for the stairs or the blankets. What do you think http://community.webshots.com/user/cpeters724


----------



## stunttunneler (May 8, 2009)

I've used pencil for panel lines on the 18" TOS Ent before, but never on a figure. Did you coat them with anything?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Woah! I just saw this on Cult's site. Looking good!

Spidey and Goblin fully painted!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That Green Goblin is a great looking kit!
Beautiful buildup Dave.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Makes me wanna finish my Horizon Vynil ones I was gonna have a big 2-figure dio of spidey on a cornice, webbing Gobby as he flies by. Moebius was almost reading my mind with these kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Lookin good!:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Seen both Spidey and the Goblin at WF..... very nice!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

They looked even better in person, video from Wonderfest to come soon. 
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

They were awesome in person, two more "must have" kits for me.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

pugknows said:


> They looked even better in person, video from Wonderfest to come soon.
> Rob
> Monster Model Review
> http://www.monstermodelreview.com/




Can't wait to see that Rob!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are a couple of pics from the Moebius table.

RK


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Roy - They look great together 

BTW, are those Seaview posters in the second pic? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

...and where can we get one? It looks like the 1/350 box art! Were they signed and numbered?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ignatz said:


> ...and where can we get one? It looks like the 1/350 box art! Were they signed and numbered?


Excellent questions! I can't access the Moebius site here at work, I will send an email when I get home. Hopefully they have some left... :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

They were signed, but not numbered by the artist.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That's cool, I've only just noticed the moulded flames on the Goblin's glider thingie.


----------

